# Band saw boxes



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I make and sell cedar boxes with images inlaid into the hinged lids and decided to try making band saw boxes to sell at the farmers market this Saturday.
My first attempt. I made eleven of them.


----------



## JohnnyGeek (Apr 3, 2016)

Those are amazing.


----------



## turnkey47 (Jan 12, 2011)

nice looking boxes..what finish do you use on the red cedar?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful job there.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

Outstanding….


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Very nice. I bet that cedar smells amazing. I love the smell of fresh cut cedar.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

This looks to me like a natural offshoot of your core business.
They definitely complement your inlaid boxes.

If they take off, you might want to think about other boxes you can add to your line.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Vey nice !!!

The inlay work separates them from the crowd.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words.

I finished them the same way I finish my boxes with inlay. Sanding sealer and spray gloss finish from a rattle can of Rustolium. I flocked the interior of the boxes and of the drawers. If you look closely at the photo with eleven boxes you can kinda' see how I flocked the interior of the drawer that is open in the box at the center of that photo. The drawer is open on that one.


----------



## rsauers (Apr 7, 2016)

Those look great! Nice work.

Russ


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

Those are gorgeous! I especially like the tri color one with the big ol' texas star on it. How much were you selling them for?


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

Those are gorgeous! I especially like the tri color one with the big ol' texas star on it. How much were you selling them for?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments:

I already sold one of these boxes that is shaped like the Texas flag for $30. Lots of work/fun for $30.

I only get $20 for my other boxes so now I have something to offer at a different price for different folks.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Well done Jim. Am I correct in thinking that you sold all 11 at the market? I hope so.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Very nice looking and finished!!!! BUT in my HO the pulls you use on them, at least in the pics seem out of place or a bit to dainty.
For 20 -30$ are you making any money on them for T&M???


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Here is another,









r made of eastern red cedar 14" tall.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice one Jim. Unique shape.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nicely done.


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

Careful Jim. We might start to think you know what you are doing. Great work and I am sure you have hit on something good. You can't beat something with the Texas flag on it. Hope you had a good independent day.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think you are way under priced! Really nice work!


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

Calculate what you are earning per hour for making the boxes. You have to love making the boxes more than making money!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Kajunkraft: This is a 35 hour a week hobby for me. A self funding hobby at that. I am just glad that my extensive hobby does not impact my household budget in a negative way.


----------

